# new lister stars very hot!!



## sister duke (21 November 2011)

as above, i have recently bought some brand new lister stars and new medium blades and am finding they are running hot already. just wondered if anyone had any ideas .... 
im pretty good at clipping and clip for other people, and didnt have this prob last yr using laser 2s on a yard full of hunters... 
i have loosened the tension from 1 and 1/2 turns to 2 turns but they are still getting hot. the first 2 clips they did were first season clips, and the second was a particularly hairy and unbathed (against my advice, and will insist on it from now on!!) but well groomed cob. so i thought they were just working hard, but today all they did was turn a chaser into a trace and they ran hot again. 

so, my guess is thats not normal? 

i keep them well oiled with the oil they came with, and the filter clean... 

any ideas why? or is it back to the shop with them? i have to say i find them harder to use than the lasers. they create more lines... maybe tension still too tight??

heeeeeeeeelp pleeeeease!!!


----------



## tabithakat64 (21 November 2011)

I brought some new ones this season so far they've been used for 11 blanket or trace clips with no issues regarding over heating. However we do use the appropriate blade for the type of hair we're clipping.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (21 November 2011)

I was told to have them dripping with oil and as Tabitha says, use appropriate blades. Mine never run hot unless I clip to long, then normally, the safety cuts in and they stop for a minute or so. 

You can cool the blades by dipping them in meths. 

Crazy, I know, but are you accidentally covering the filter as you clip?


----------



## glitterfuzz (21 November 2011)

My lister clippers only run hot when the filters need cleaning.


----------



## Pocket_Rocket (21 November 2011)

I bought my Lister Stars last winter and find they get quite warm I always stop half way through and let them cool down aswell as letting my horse have a break. They are my first set of clippers so its probably normal. They aren't so hot that they will burn but they are pretty warm having said that they've never got so hot that they cut out so i'm sure they are fine. I just keep them well oiled, keep clearing the filter (which gets blocked up very quickly) and just keep an eye on them. I know some people just change the blades over when they get hot so they haven't got to wait for the blades to cool down but I'm quite happy waiting for mine to cool down and inspect the clip! lol You could always contact Listers for some advice?


----------



## charleysummer (21 November 2011)

I have lister star and i let them cool down every so often- they did cut out on me for my first time clipping but I had them going over an hour so really cant blame the clippers there! although they were well oiled, i keep them dripping with oil now and let them cool for a few minutes inbetween.


----------



## eggs (21 November 2011)

I used to have the Lister Neon clippers which I believe were the model before the Star. They were fine when I only had one horse to clip but they did getvquite warm. Now I have 6 to clip I use Lister Laser which are fab.


----------



## vicksey (21 November 2011)

I have the Lister star and oil every ten mins as recommended by Lister. I clip my very hair horse with a coarse coat without a problem. But I do keep an eye on them and stop if I feel they are getting too warm.


----------



## sister duke (22 November 2011)

thankyou everyone... tabitha when you say appropriate blades... i pretty much always use mediums, im usually clipping warmbloods and tbs, at what point would you switch to coarse? i imagine very very hairy cobs? or should i be using coarse more often? 

i will call lister when i get time. theyve never cut out on me yet but they do seem too warm, but then im comparing them to the amazing lister 2s!!

thanks for your advice everyone


----------



## Polotash (22 November 2011)

My Lister Lasers also get hot, I let them have a little break two or three times while I brush off loose hair and inspect the lines. I also use medium blades and am clipping TBs and warmbloods.


----------



## tabithakat64 (22 November 2011)

We use coarse baldes to hog and on hairy cobs and natives, fine blades on the fine coated TB's and Anglos and medium on everything else.  
As others have said we keep them well oiled with a couple of sprays every 10 mins.


----------



## Tnavas (22 November 2011)

As they are new - take them back as they will be under warranty.

Personally I would use a mix of kerosene and engine oil and run them in it regularly to clean and cool them - I get on average 25 full clips from one set of blades without having to have them sharpened.

But don't do this until the warranty has expired. My Listers are decades old!


----------



## sister duke (22 November 2011)

wow thats a lot from one set of blades!! thanks for the tip!!


----------



## JenTaz (22 November 2011)

mines do that now, have had them for over a year now, but i think its more the fact that i use the fine blades on my horse, he doesnt have the thickest coat but doesnt have hardly any either, think its because they work hard, thing i found to work best was to give them a minute or two before oiling them and a minute or two after as well and then they are fine


----------



## TheEngineer (29 November 2011)

Ensure you oil every 10 mins with a good grade oil, keep the filter clean and ensure whoever sharpens your blades has done so correctly. All clipper blades are sharpened at varying degrees of concavity.........enure yours are done as per lister spec Because if too concave, you will need extra tension, thus create more heat......


----------



## mainpower (29 November 2011)

TheEngineer said:



			Ensure you oil every 10 mins with a good grade oil, keep the filter clean and ensure whoever sharpens your blades has done so correctly. All clipper blades are sharpened at varying degrees of concavity.........enure yours are done as per lister spec Because if too concave, you will need extra tension, thus create more heat......
		
Click to expand...

What do you consider a good grade oil? I bought a set of second hand Hauptners 27 years ago and they have done me proud until their death earlier this year, so I replaced with a new set. Although I was familiar with Hauptners I sat down and read the instruction manual, nothing new to what I've been doing all these years. However my new clippers (with the brand new blades supplied with the clippers) ran very hot, as in I couldn't touch the ali casing. They were also "clattering", and much as I fiddled with the tensioning I couldn't rectify it, although they were clipping fine. My OH (also an engineer) took the head off, greased the "thing".... sorry, technical word escape moment... and lent me some of his oil, a mixture of gear oil and something else. They then worked perfectly and were hardly warm. He thinks the oil supplied with them is too thin.


----------



## hunteress (30 November 2011)

I have just bought some Wolsley Hunter clippers They got scalding hot on the blades so I rang my sharpening man who sold them and he said I had the tension too tight and I would not have done the blades any good so have now sent them to him to be re sharpened !!


----------



## qaz (30 November 2011)

Xmas In The Sun said:



			Personally I would use a mix of kerosene and engine oil and run them in it regularly to clean and cool them - I get on average 25 full clips from one set of blades without having to have them sharpened.
		
Click to expand...

Do you literally dunk the clipper head in whilst they're running or just squirt it on the blades?


----------



## Tnavas (30 November 2011)

qaz said:



			Do you literally dunk the clipper head in whilst they're running or just squirt it on the blades?
		
Click to expand...

I run the clipper head in the mix, only dunk to the height of the oil hole inthe top of the blades.

The mix washes out all the grease and hair from inside the blades and cools them off. After dunking them hold on side with blades pointing slightly down to allow excess to drip off, then wipe with a clean rag. 

I use an old towel to wipe away excess and then the clippers are wrapped in the towel after use. I leave the blades on and don't loosen the blades. Probebly not recommended but have had these clippers for decades.


----------



## TheEngineer (30 November 2011)

IMHO the correct grade of oil should be an SAE30 Oil. In a drip bottle format. Whilst aerosol oil is very popular, the oil tends to be "thinned" by the propellant to a degree. In my years of experience, Heat is the primary problem with any clipper, what you must appreciate is that if you have two metal plates squeezed together, they are going to get hot. The secret will always be, use of correct oil and very important correct tension. What may be correct tension on a Lister, will not be the same on a Heinegar, or vice versa. The imperative rule is: THE CORRECT TENSION IS THE MINIMUM TENSION AT WHICH THE BLADES CLIP CORRECTLEY! If you use too much tension, or the blades are too concave, you will have to over tension, then they will overheat.Simple


----------



## sister duke (2 December 2011)

problem solved!! thankyou engineer, i loosened them right off and its done the trick  they were already on at leaast 2 turns but theyre much looser now and working much better, did a full clip including some very hairy legs!

maany thanks everyone  now im just left with my failing confidence in my ability to clip!!! stupid tram lines keep having to go over them........!!


----------



## loopylucifer (3 December 2011)

we have some lister legands and they get very hot very quickly regardles of the tension setting. the correct oil is used and they are serviced very regualy think its just them


----------



## sister duke (3 December 2011)

that doenst sound right is it your blades? i got listers cos theyre usually so good. my friend has liveryman arenas , i cant get on with them! they def get too hot....


----------



## witchstick (4 December 2011)

A friend has lister stars. Bought brand new. They clipped 2 horses and 1 side of another horse and the insides melted. I have master clip clippers and there great


----------



## sister duke (4 December 2011)

Yes id heard something about this, with laser 2s, if you use the wrong type of lister blades they melt...?!


----------



## Tnavas (4 December 2011)

loopylucifer said:



			we have some lister legands and they get very hot very quickly regardles of the tension setting. the correct oil is used and they are serviced very regualy think its just them
		
Click to expand...

If their warranty has expired try running them in a 50/50 Kerosene and Engine oil mix. Dip the head into the mix while blades running - no further than the oiling hole. Hold on side with motor higher than blades and allow excess to drain off, wipe with a rag to remove excess. This mix cools and cleans the blades, listen out for the change in sound from the blades, they go from high pitched to a lower slower pitch as they get hot - that is the time to dunk them.


----------

